# Custom receiver hitches for ice fishing sled



## SERegion (Nov 18, 2013)

A couple years ago I was frustrated that I had to pull a trailer to fishing spots for early ice. This led to a little project in our Ag mechanics class that I teach, we made a carrier that slides into the receiver hitch that hauls my 4 man clam sled. The holder fits like a glove to the sled. I have made multiple trips to LOW with no problems. It free's up box space and it allows me to close the tarp on my box. I will attach some pictures Tuesday. We are in our welding lab currently and if anyone would be interested we could build a couple for the cost of the supplies, plus a small donation to our FFA program. Email me if your interested and I will have the students figure out a price. [email protected]


----------

